# cognitive deficits



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

This study is the first I've seen that is good but suggests that some people with chronic problems llike IBS, CFS, etc. may have some verbal or memory deficits. this is speculative at this point in time.tomAppl Neuropsychol. 2003;10(2):96-104. Related Articles, Links Cognitive function in people with chronic illness: inflammatory bowel disease and irritable bowel syndrome.Attree EA, Dancey CP, Keeling D, Wilson C.University of East London, Stratford, London, United Kingdom, e.a.attree###uel.ac.ukRecent research has shown that people with chronic illnesses often experience cognitive deficits, such deficits may be specific to a particular type of illness, reflecting the disease process itself, or they may be deficits that are common across a number of chronic illnesses. Our study investigated whether people with an organic disease (Inflammatory Bowel Disease) show cognitive dysfunction relative to the control group and people with a functional illness (Irritable Bowel Syndrome), and if so, to elucidate the mechanisms by which such dysfunction occurs. A quasi-experimental design using three groups of participants provided scores on IQ, memory, and cognitive flexibility. Differences in absolute scores were slight. However, a no-ticeable interaction effect was found between group and IQ: The illness groups showed a deficit in verbal IQ relative to both their own performance IQ and to that of the control group's verbal IQ. This verbal deficit cannot be explained by depression, cognitive load, or medication. Key words: neuropsychological function, IBS, IBD, cognitive deficit, VIQ, PIQ


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Looks like there is a "no-ticable" verbal deficit on the part of the abstract editor...


----------

